# The Best Tube Cement I ever used.



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Was made by K Mart.Back in the early 1980s in their model aisle K mart package a 2 tube cement pack that was one of the best I ever used.When model building started drying up their glue disaapeared.It applied well and I remember it had tremendous holding power.Ah the good old days!Guy Schlicter


----------



## Rick N (Dec 30, 2008)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Was made by K Mart.Back in the early 1980s in their model aisle K mart package a 2 tube cement pack that was one of the best I ever used.When model building started drying up their glue disaapeared.It applied well and I remember it had tremendous holding power.Ah the good old days!Guy Schlicter


Hi Guy,
Your message is something we all can relate to I am sure. I have a lousy feeling that as time goes by and we see more and more stores closing up shop, many of the modeling supplies we like and rely on will be history. Back in the 1970`s and 1980`s, model and hobby shops were in every city and town here in Massachusetts. Now...there are few left. Rick N :wave:


----------



## NWO (Jul 26, 2004)

I loved the model glue that smelled like LEMONS. That was great stuff. I think it was Testors brand, or perhaps Pactra. I loved that stuff!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Hope you're not thinking of Notox,put out by Fundimensions/MPC in the late 60's/early 70's...their slogan, "smells like lemon, sticks like crazy"...HA...smelled like lemon, didn't stick at all...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Testors produced a "lemon scented" model cement in (IIRC) the mid-70s, ostensibly as a way to keep kids from getting high by sniffing glue. Trouble was, it replaced their "traditional" styrene cement and, as Deadmanincfan stated about Notox, it didn't work. I don't think it was on the market for a year before Testors reverted to their previous formula.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Still have a tube of Testor's Non-Toxic Model Cement I break out every now and again and use...but I've gotten kind of spoiled using Plastruct and Ambroid liquid cements...:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I still use good ol' Testors in the metal squeeze tube for all of my styrene kits. I've been using it since the late 60s and...well, old habits die hard. I'm used to it and it works well enough for me, so "if it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't think any of us will completely give up good ol' Testors, Zombie ol' bean...much like "comfort food", it's "comfort glue"...


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Was made by K Mart.Back in the early 1980s in their model aisle K mart package a 2 tube cement pack that was one of the best I ever used.When model building started drying up their glue disaapeared.It applied well and I remember it had tremendous holding power.Ah the good old days!Guy Schlicter


y'know some good detective work could uncover who produced and packaged that glue for k-mart (they certainly didnt make it themselves).


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I used to love the orange smelling ("non-toxic?") glue that Testors(?) put out. To this day, whenever I eat oranges, I remember putting together those long box _Star Trek_ kits.


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

I liked the old Revell glue from the mid-60's. Of course, it always induced a headache. It melted the plastic together. May have melted my brain as well. Though I'm inclined to think that happened later.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

CaliOkie said:


> I liked the old Revell glue from the mid-60's. Of course, it always induced a headache. It melted the plastic together.


I've heard from modelers who said Testors model cement gave them headaches, but I never had that problem. I prefer it _because_ it melts the plastic together, effectively turning two pieces into one. As I understand it, products like Plastruct, Ambroid, and Tenax do the same thing, but none of the "local" hobby shops seem to carry those products.



CaliOkie said:


> May have melted my brain as well. Though I'm inclined to think that happened later.


Maybe _that's_ my problem...I thought it was simply my age.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I liked the old Airfix glue from the late '60's. It had a really evil smell to it that I can still recall.
I remember the old Humbrol with the citrus base- it left everything with a golden yellow tinge.:freak:
I use Revell Contacta now. I have a couple of tubes, and the needle applicator one as well. I mainly use Zap a Gap for most of my work these days though.

Chris.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I remember building my old Godzilla kit and then smelling his orangey scent for days after!

I still use Testors tube glue for when I need a really strong bond, or mating two large pieces together. It still has its uses in modeling and will hopefully for a long time.


----------

